# PopSugar Target Box, 2016 *Spoilers*



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like the popular Target box will go on sale tomorrow (1/5)

Here's the link: http://mhblog.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Target-2016-39649154?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=TargetPreLaunch_Active&amp;utm_source=MustHaveNewsletter

It appears it'll be $75, $10 more than it was last year.

Who's getting one?  Last year this one sold out super fast and included a fitbit!


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm definitely in on this one! So exited!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't have to think twice. My favorite Popsugar box of 2015 was the target and I got every box that was $100 or less. As I'm typing I remember I got a gift card in it last year and never used it....off to look for it


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in, obviously.  Maybe they will include one of the fitbook journals!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm passing on this one due to no buy but can't wait to see what you all get!!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 4, 2016)

I didn't get last year's box but it looked lovely.  Hmmm I wonder what they can put in there without repeating stuff from last year's box and the box not being a bajillion pounds.  I would love to see a nutribullet type smoothie blender or dare I dream a juicer - not really fitness related but definitely on the healthy train.  I would love some skid free socks for barre, dry shampoo, body spray, a gym bag, a pilates ring or bands, hair bands, healthy snack or vitamins.  

Now they'd never send this because its way too big and way too heavy but after looking around the website I want it! http://www.target.com/p/stamina-aeropilates-performer-286/-/A-12957518#prodSlot=medium_1_5

What do you ladies think will be in there?


----------



## jackieee (Jan 4, 2016)

I will be so upset if I miss out on this.

Does PS usually release at a certain time? I guess I'll just have to be glued to my phone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

I want to say around noon? Try following their facebook page, set it up to get notifications when they post.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm passing on this, I think I've had my fill of PS special edition boxes for awhile. I will just stick with the monthly box. Hope everyone enjoys their box though!


----------



## MET (Jan 5, 2016)

On the fence and need to decide quickly....  Not sure I need another tracker which is their spoiler.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 5, 2016)

Its AVAILABLE NOW!!! PLUS THERE IS A SPOILER:

Each box contains a Jawbone UP2 fitness tracker. _Sugg. Retail: $99.99_


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 5, 2016)

@@MET Just seen you mentioned it too haha!!


----------



## jackieee (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank God for you guys, as I have yet to receive an email saying it's on sale. Bought!


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 5, 2016)

I grabbed one! I was hoping for a fitbit tracker because I missed last year's, but the Jawbone looks pretty cute. That already makes the price of the box. The rest are just extra!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

MET said:


> On the fence and need to decide quickly....  Not sure I need another tracker which is their spoiler.


Me too. Ugh I want the box but I don't need another tracker since I already have a fitbit.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 5, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Me too. Ugh I want the box but I don't need another tracker since I already have a fitbit.


I'm with you, I was ready to buy the box, but I just scoured my home all weekend looking for my fitbit, which I found Sunday. I think I might pass, even though I know I might regret it later.


----------



## DianeER (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been using a Jawbone Up Move for about a year and was thinking about upgrading so this was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Mnky (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow. Just got the email 20 minutes ago and it's already sold out!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought one as soon as I got the email. It is sold out already!


----------



## jackieee (Jan 5, 2016)

Although honestly I don't need a Jawbone since I already have a FitBit from last year's box. Oh well, maybe I'll sell it or give to one of my parents, but I'd rather have them on FB since I'm on there and we can do challenges and stuff.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2016)

I got one &amp; im super excited!! I'm all about a MUT challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jackieee (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh look, my email just came...after it already sold out. Dumb, PS.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 5, 2016)

Seriously how is it already sold out? i'm so sad i missed it

I'll buy someones from them if they're interested!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

Sheesh that was fast, they must have had like 100 of them or something.

Oh well. I can't wait to see what's in it.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't need a tracker, but I still bought it for the other stuff... addiction it is!!!


----------



## jackieee (Jan 5, 2016)

I like how they're saying the demand was unexpected. The Target box sold out within a day last year and was easily the most popular box of the year, so how could it be unexpected?


----------



## MET (Jan 5, 2016)

Well at least I no longer have the should/should not angst since it sold out.    I definitely did not need another tracker but will probably regret missing out on the other stuff.  They should have increased their stock for sure or at least held off on the spoiler.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

The folks on FB are PISSED it sold out so fast.  Yikes!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, that was fast.  I have been projecting my screen at work for the last few hours so I couldn't check.  Whatever, I don't need a jawbone and I need to spend less $$ anyway.  Excited for everyone who got the box though!!!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 5, 2016)

I managed to snag one and I'm pretty stoked, as I don't have a fitness tracker already! I was super bummed that I didn't grab the box last year, it was such a good deal. Hopefully this year's lives up to it!


----------



## MET (Jan 5, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 05 Jan 2016 - 1:38 PM, said:The folks on FB are PISSED it sold out so fast.  Yikes!


I can totally understand being annoyed and am surprised my willpower lasted.  PS is so hard to figure out sometimes.  They shared the highest value spoiler (at least I would think it is the highest value item) for a box that they had in limited amounts.  Not really a surprise that it sold out so quickly when you think that the cost of the tracker alone was worth the cost of the box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

MET said:


> I can totally understand being annoyed and am surprised my willpower lasted.  PS is so hard to figure out sometimes.  They shared the highest value spoiler (at least I would think it is the highest value item) for a box that they had in limited amounts.  Not really a surprise that it sold out so quickly when you think that the cost of the tracker alone was worth the cost of the box.


Some folks may not have realized that it sold out super fast last year and expected it to hang around at least long enough for emails to come in and people to get a chance to click over an buy it.

I wonder if the limited supply is due to to Target/JawBone and not PopSugar. I'm sure PS would love to sell hundreds and hundreds of boxes but like you said with the box containing such a popular and high value item that more than offsets the cost of the box, it's not that surprising that it sold out quickly. Combined with people possibly having some extra xmas money from holiday gifts, the whole push to get in shape and healthier in January and the presumably very limited inventory and popularity last year, it's not a total shocker. But I certainly get why people are annoyed at the very least.

I got the alert from MSA, I was able to click over and could have purchased one but once I saw it had a jawbone I had to figure did I need it considering I have a fitbit, my sister has a fitbit and no one else in my life would want my fitbit. If I was going to upgrade tracker devices, it would be a heart-rate monitor or something similar.

I can't wait to see what else is in the box. I liked last year's box but I also already had a fitbit so I wasn't too bummed I missed out. I would have loved that yoga mat but I also stopped practicing this winter since my teacher had a baby. 

In other PS news, my holiday survival (Today show) box shipped today. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought one, I was refreshing the PSMH site on my phone for about 10 minutes before it launched since I knew it was going to be on sale today. I'm glad that there is a fitness tracker in the box, my FitBit died a few days ago and since it's literally days after their warranty period (I had it for 15 months, warranty is 180 days) FitBit won't do anything for me.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 5, 2016)

MET said:


> I can totally understand being annoyed and am surprised my willpower lasted.  PS is so hard to figure out sometimes.  They shared the highest value spoiler (at least I would think it is the highest value item) for a box that they had in limited amounts.  Not really a surprise that it sold out so quickly when you think that the cost of the tracker alone was worth the cost of the box.


My guess is they released that spoiler so that people who got the box last year wouldn't feel ripped off by getting a very similar item this year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

theori3 said:


> My guess is they released that spoiler so that people who got the box last year wouldn't feel ripped off by getting a very similar item this year.


I was wondering that too, when I saw there was going to be another Target/Fitness box this year.


----------



## MET (Jan 5, 2016)

theori3 said:


> theori3, on 05 Jan 2016 - 3:54 PM, said:My guess is they released that spoiler so that people who got the box last year wouldn't feel ripped off by getting a very similar item this year.


Agreed. I do not think that last year they released the fitbit spoiler or any spoilers.  Perhaps they felt that the box wouldn't sell without the spoiler/clarification but it's just surprising for them to offer the main spoiler out of the gate.  And even more surprising that PS CS sounded surprised that it sold out so quickly.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wowzers that sold out fast.  I do think Popsugar did the right thing letting everyone know a fitness tracker would be in there again.  I did pick up a box this time the Jawbone tracker sold me I m super excited to get a tracker I really wasn't expecting another one to be in this box. Pop sugar does have to get better about sending the email that states when the box goes up for sale I didn't get an email till like 2pm, I just happened to check the pop sugar site during my lunch today. I feel bad for people that were relying on getting the email and missed out on the box--- not the first time that has happened either with special edition boxes.  Did anyone actually get an e-mail as soon as the box went on sale?  Hope its a fun one I d love some barre socks, a nice post gym beauty or hair item , healthy snack or supplement and I d love a pilates ring w dvd or maybe a gift card for some new workout clothes/sneaks.  What would you like to see?


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 5, 2016)

No Dry Shampoo. !!!!!! It never works for my hair (dark hair) and I have a ton. I would love a yoga item or some new hand weights. A nice shower oil would work too.


----------



## MET (Jan 5, 2016)

Just a thought for next year.... I personally would love to be able to pick one of these up at my local Target store - it would probably be a madhouse but fun.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 5, 2016)

Am I correct in remembering that this box shipped and was received super quickly.  I think it shipped earlier than expected fingers crossed that happens again!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 5, 2016)

MET said:


> Just a thought for next year.... I personally would love to be able to pick one of these up at my local Target store - it would probably be a madhouse but fun.


While I d love that I d be surprised if it happened there are soo many target locations throughout the country I think that would be hard to do with limited boxes unless it was only at select locations (which I would be so sad if my target wasnt one lol)  I'm so curious how many boxes they actually had.


----------



## roohound (Jan 5, 2016)

I was just thinking of this box this weekend and when I saw the e-mail update from MSA I checked things out. Here's the funny thing, I put one in my cart just to see if they would charge tax (they did) and got distracted by something bright and shiny and didn't hit place order. Some time later I went back to the link in the MSA e-mail and saw it was sold out and figured well, that made my decision for me. I found I still had the place order screen up so for fun and Skittles I hit the place order button. Lo and behold, it accepted the order. I was so bummed about missing last year's box.

Would have loved to see a Jaw Bone3 since it has the hear rate monitor but the 2 should be fine for what I do. What I found interesting is that there are a number of Jaw Bome2 styles that are showing up as "discontinued by manufacturer" on Amazon.

I see Target is pushing P90x workout gear - wonder if something in that line will be included.

I did see it's getting shipped Fed Ex Smartpost (sigh) so we might see our boxes arrive by March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 5, 2016)

aww, I tried to get one 15 mins after they emailed, I was at work and couldn't buy right away. And it sold out fast!

I look forward to seeing what is in it through here though!

If anyone has an extra one, I would totally buy it.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 11, 2016)

Someone told me Target now sells Missha products??? Or is going to in the near future (they are on Target's website right now at least). Did we get any skin care in the Target box last year? Wait, we did - the Laneige stuff. I'm wondering if they'll put Missha products in this box. Hopefully they do and it's the Time Revolution First Essence...my current bottle has less than half left, so I'm due for a new one soon!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 11, 2016)

I hope Target will start carrying Missha at their stores if they aren't already! Good to know it's online. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the info @@jackieee! I love the Time Revolution First Essence. I have about a half bottle left too and I also love the toner. I'll need the toner sooner than the essence I think because the toner is just a little bottle. Their BB cream is good too.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Never heard of Missha, is it a skincare line? Wouldn't mind trying it out or seeing some boots 7 in there they have a really gentle glycolic peel that I enjoy.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 12, 2016)

jackieee said:


> Someone told me Target now sells Missha products???


That would be AMAZING.  Their BB cream is one of my all time favorites.  It's fantastic for covering up redness, even if you have really bad rosacea (like me).


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Never heard of Missha, is it a skincare line? Wouldn't mind trying it out or seeing some boots 7 in there they have a really gentle glycolic peel that I enjoy.


yes Missha is a Korean skin care line and the products I've tried seem to work really well. Many people seem to be a fan of the line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MET (Jan 14, 2016)

I think these boxes are scheduled to ship tomorrow.  I can't wait to see what you all get and really hope I don't live to regret my few minutes of practicality (i.e. I don't need another tracker).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 15, 2016)

EEk these are supposed to be shipped today, anyone get a shipping notice yet?

Super excited for this one 

Can't wait to try the tracker

Hope theres a nutritious and healthy snack 

A new water bottle would be fab 

Cute gym bag 

Barre Socks

Pilates ring

Face toner or hydrating mist

Body spray

Whats on your wish list?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> EEk these are supposed to be shipped today, anyone get a shipping notice yet?
> 
> Super excited for this one
> 
> ...


No shipping notice for me yet, and none for my January box either--and I'm trying to go spoiler-free besides the original spoilers for each box! :wacko:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 16, 2016)

I have no shipping info, what a surprise. However, Jennifer over at Ramblings posted today hers is in her tracker, and should be here next week. The weight is 1.7 lbs. I wish mine would ship.


----------



## DianeER (Jan 16, 2016)

@@fancyfarmer Mine appears in my FedEx tracker too, but only in pre-shipment mode. Same weight.


----------



## riana24 (Jan 16, 2016)

Part of me was hoping for a kettle bell, but I guess that is out of the question with a 1.7 pound weight haha


----------



## riana24 (Jan 18, 2016)

People are getting emails saying that their boxes are on backorder! Sounds like popsugar over sold the target box. I'm praying I don't get that dreaded email.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine is also in pre-shipment mode, I thought it may haven been my replacement items since it was coming from NY. I thought all LE's were shipped from CA. Hmmmm. Can't wait to see whats inside for 1.7oz, but that could change once it ships.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2016)

riana24 said:


> People are getting emails saying that their boxes are on backorder! Sounds like popsugar over sold the target box. I'm praying I don't get that dreaded email.


Oh goodness the last thing PS needs is a backordered fiasco.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 18, 2016)

riana24 said:


> People are getting emails saying that their boxes are on backorder! Sounds like popsugar over sold the target box. I'm praying I don't get that dreaded email.



Well, one girl that I know who got that email ordered way after it was sold out (but had still had it in her "cart" - just hadn't checked out while she was in a meeting). Her order had gone through 3 hours after we all got "sold out" notifications.  Maybe others as well.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow that's frustrating.  I mean how in the world did they not figure this out until now when all the boxes were supposed to have been shipped like 3 days ago. Not cool.  I hope they do more then just a refund to make that up to people. Eekk.


----------



## MET (Jan 18, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 18 Jan 2016 - 3:55 PM, said:Well, one girl that I know who got that email ordered way after it was sold out (but had still had it in her "cart" - just hadn't checked out while she was in a meeting). Her order had gone through 3 hours after we all got "sold out" notifications.  Maybe others as well.


I read that a lot of people did this (left the browser open with the box in their cart and placing the order well after it sold it).


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine says processing so I am crossing my fingers that I don't get that email. I ordered mine about 10 minutes before it sold out. I was still available after I bought mine.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey Ladies, how do you back door the tracking for PS? On the old site, we had two numbers for each order. Now we only, have one number, and I don't think it's the right one to do the sneaky tracking. Any ideas? My Fedex tracker doesn't populate on its own anymore, I have to enter my tracking number, and then it will populate. I'm just trying to see if my box shipped, and I just haven't gotten a tracking email. I also didn't get a back order email, and I don't think I will, because I ordered within 5 minutes of them going on sale, and I did finish the transaction.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi @@fancyfarmer, I set up a my fedex account a while ago. It allows me to just log in &amp; it shows me all the items in their system that's being tracked to my address. It's the FedEx version of myUPS- totally free.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 18, 2016)

@@Shauna999 thank you for responding. I do have a FedEx tracker set up, and it doesn't work, I don't know what happened. It used to automatically show anything coming to my address, and then all of a sudden within the past few months it stopped working. Oh well.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone know where this box is shipping from?  My fingers  are crossed its from the east coast and doesn't get caught in the possible storm coming at the end of the week.  I m so curious about what is in this box! I m trying not to expect too much-- I ordered the box for the tracker so everything else is icing I just hope its super awesome icing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 18, 2016)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@Shauna999 thank you for responding. I do have a FedEx tracker set up, and it doesn't work, I don't know what happened. It used to automatically show anything coming to my address, and then all of a sudden within the past few months it stopped working. Oh well.


Try logging out of fedex.com and logging back in.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Anyone know where this box is shipping from? My fingers are crossed its from the east coast and doesn't get caught in the possible storm coming at the end of the week. I m so curious about what is in this box! I m trying not to expect too much-- I ordered the box for the tracker so everything else is icing I just hope its super awesome icing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


I live in Michigan &amp; mine is showing shipping commencement from NY-- still in pending mode. Has anyone's box started moving yet? I'm ready for my tracker &amp; lets totally start a MUT accountability thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 19, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Anyone know where this box is shipping from?  My fingers  are crossed its from the east coast and doesn't get caught in the possible storm coming at the end of the week.  I m so curious about what is in this box! I m trying not to expect too much-- I ordered the box for the tracker so everything else is icing I just hope its super awesome icing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


I am in NJ and mine has initiated from NY.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 19, 2016)

Since we all keep each other updated on our various situations, here is where I'm at...... I emailed PS twice yesterday, and they sent me an email a little after 9 pm their time. I said I hadn't gotten a back order or a tracking number, and they said due to the fact they are sending out a larger number of boxes than usual this month, they are behind, and the Target boxes will be leaving the warehouse in a few days, but I do have a box coming. As far as my Fedex tracker situation, I called Fedex, I don't know what is wrong with my tracker, but they were able to look it up, and I have a shipping label created coming from Wappinger Fall.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine is on the move now w/ delivery on or before 01/26/2016.  Normally shows up a few days earlier.  Can't wait to see.  I have finally given up on getting my replacement items from the NBC box, but I notice that they are giving away 10 NBC boxes this month to random subscribers w/ January box, Grrrrrrr.  Oh well.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine is moving too, ETA Saturday the 23rd, Yippy!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine too so excited! It says the 23rd!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2016)

Phew my box finally showed up in my fed-ex tracker-- its moving and also expected to arrive on the 23rd.  Anyone else's expected to arrive earlier?  I need spoilers! LOL


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Mine is on the move now w/ delivery on or before 01/26/2016.  Normally shows up a few days earlier.  Can't wait to see.  I have finally given up on getting my replacement items from the NBC box, but I notice that they are giving away 10 NBC boxes this month to random subscribers w/ January box, Grrrrrrr.  Oh well.


So frustrating I don't think you should give up though you paid for the box they should send replacements or items of equal value. Tweet Hoda LOL (jk)  I hope they make it up to you and everything in your Target box is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2016)

Shocking I got the tracking email before the box arrived LOL Yea they are finally on the way ... shipped 3 days late pop sugar tsk tsk tsk LOL  So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I live in Michigan &amp; mine is showing shipping commencement from NY-- still in pending mode. Has anyone's box started moving yet? I'm ready for my tracker &amp; lets totally start a MUT accountability thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it awful that I m way more interested in the sleep tracking part than the moving part? ha! And I hope we get it in a pretty color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine should arrive tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 20, 2016)

I got tracking for mine early this morning but it did ship yesterday, it's says I will get it Monday but I hope it comes earlier.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 20, 2016)

So interesting, the weight of my package just changed from 1.7 pounds to 3.7 pounds when it transferred from Fed Ex to the Post Office.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 20, 2016)

Does anyone have their package out for delivery today?


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mine also says 3.7 pounds and 13x10x5in. It should arrive by end of day Friday

I still have my box from last year with the yoga mat still inside. The mat is 24W x 68L so the box was a similar size. It also says 4.4 pounds according to the shipping label still on the box.


----------



## riana24 (Jan 20, 2016)

This is killing me! Lol some one on the east coast has to have a box by now, right?


----------



## prettycat33 (Jan 20, 2016)

I cant wait to see spoilers for this box. Unfortunately i was unable to snag either last years, or this years box, they were sold out so quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought last years box was great, i loved everything in it, i bet this one will be great! I am so jealous!


----------



## ChristinaC (Jan 21, 2016)

According to my fedex tracker and also my USPS email alerts, I should have this package today.  I will post spoilers if nobody has done so by the time I get home at around 6 eastern.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 21, 2016)

ChristinaC said:


> According to my fedex tracker and also my USPS email alerts, I should have this package today.  I will post spoilers if nobody has done so by the time I get home at around 6 eastern.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can't wait to see.  I don't think I have every gone spoiler free and I am not starting now!!!!!  Mine won't be here until next week!!!!


----------



## neblinosa (Jan 21, 2016)

Hopefully my attempt to attach a picture worked.  Here is what i received in my box:





Jawbone Up2 Gunmetal Hex $99.99

Define Bottle Fruit Infusion Bottle $19.99

Mission Endura Cool Cooling Microfiber Towel $14.99

Luna Bar Dark Chocolate Hazelnut  (Box of 6) $5.79

S.W. Basics Organic Lip Balm Flight (4 balms) $15.19

Skullcandy Method Earbuds $28.99

Pixi by Petra Makeup Melting Cleansing Cloth $10

C9 Champion 3-pack headbands $4.99

Simply Balanced Freeze Dried Strawberry Slices $3.49

S.W. Basics Organic Oat Flour, almond flour and sea salt exfoliant (sample packet)


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 21, 2016)

neblinosa said:


> Hopefully my attempt to attach a picture worked.  Here is what i received in my box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 21, 2016)

neblinosa said:


> Hopefully my attempt to attach a picture worked.  Here is what i received in my box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If my Jawbone is gunmetal(I hate gold or rose gold) then I'm very happy. I always knew the Jawbone was in there, I was nervous on the color. So a gunmetal jawbone and the water infuser, I needed a new one, is good enough for me. I just got earphones in the FFF box, but these look like better quality. Last year there was a Target gift card, I was hoping to see another.

So far Popsugar is starting the year out right. Liked the Jan box, like this box. Last year was disappointing I have stuff from special addiction boxes still in the tissue paper


----------



## neblinosa (Jan 21, 2016)

jennifer31777 said:


> THANK YOU!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If my Jawbone is gunmetal(I hate gold or rose gold) then I'm very happy. I always knew the Jawbone was in there, I was nervous on the color. So a gunmetal jawbone and the water infuser, I needed a new one, is good enough for me. I just got earphones in the FFF box, but these look like better quality. Last year there was a Target gift card, I was hoping to see another.
> 
> So far Popsugar is starting the year out right. Liked the Jan box, like this box. Last year was disappointing I have stuff from special addiction boxes still in the tissue paper


The info card says Gunmetal Hex so all the boxes should be the same.  The headphone colors vary. I ordered 2 Target boxes and the headphones colors vary. Everything else between my 2 boxes is identical.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2016)

Great looking box. I might try to hit up the swaps for that towel, it looks pretty interesting to me. I'm a lip balm addict I would love those!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 21, 2016)

That is a really nice looking box!! Thanks for posting @@neblinosa! Enjoy! I wish I had gotten this now. So happy for you all who did though!


----------



## MET (Jan 21, 2016)

neblinosa said:


> neblinosa, on 21 Jan 2016 - 10:02 AM, said:
> Hopefully my attempt to attach a picture worked.  Here is what i received in my box:
> 
> 
> ...


It is a great box and I hope everyone enjoys it!  I'm really good with passing on the box since I have everything else (different brands) but perhaps I'll treat myself to chocolate luna bars.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 21, 2016)

I got my box today, it was originally supposed to arrive tomorrow. Overall I'm happy with it. I love the Jawbone so everything else is extra.

The only thing I would change is the color of my earphones. I got a sorta red/orange/hot pink kinda color(I haven't opened it) and that's not really my thing. I'm usually more of a blue girl. I'll keep it sealed/unopened, maybe someone will want to trade.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 21, 2016)

This Box looks fabulous- I'm excited for my Saturday delivery. I think the lip balm set sounds pretty cool- it says to apply to lips, cuticles &amp; elbows.. I'm all about multi purpose. I've thought about purchasing a fitness tracker a million times but just never got around to it. I think this one looks pretty chic for a tracker .. I love the color!

On another note, I read on MSA that popsugar sent out an email letting people know that the target box orders on back order will be canceled &amp; refunded . They also stated that they'll be sending them a PS Today Box as a I'm sorry gift. I don't know if this was case specific but I thought I'd share.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 21, 2016)

I m so happy with this box.  Like many others I really just wanted the tracker so everything else is a lovely bonus.  I wonder though if they d ever do this box without a tracker... I mean what other big ticket workout item could you really send thats not a size and isn't super heavy to ship?  Because without the tracker the box wouldn't be worth it to me nice stuff but nothing earth shattering.  I m excited for the snacks though (fitness box and I can't wait to eat oooopsie!)  Hope nobody's box gets stuck in to storm- enjoy lovelies!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow.  But with the weather it will probably be Monday.  The smallest amount of ice on the road shuts our state down.  But I am excited about the tracker, have been debating about one, so everything else is a bonus.  Love some lip balms w/ multi use and the towel will be nice.  The headbands will be used when I put on makeup or don't want to wash my hair.  Ear buds always welcome at my home.  Snacks always welcome too!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 22, 2016)

My box was delivered today. Earlier then expected. I like everything in it. My headphones are the red/orange/pink color and my towel is teal which I really like. My tracker is the gunmetal color too.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 22, 2016)

Got my box today. Really happy with it. My headphones are teal (love) and while I already have a FItbit, I like how thin the Jawbone is and am going to give it a try. Looking forward to using everything in the box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 22, 2016)

Love this box! Mine came today. I already have the Fitbit from last year's box, but I love the look of the jawbone. I got the teal headphones, I wanted the pink, but oh well. The infused bottle looks awesome. This box was an excellent value!


----------



## roohound (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll admit, the spoilers did not thrill me at all. Well, the new Luna bar flavor was kind of exciting lol. But still, I like goodies getting delivered.

Checked my PS account and lo and behold, I've been refunded the $81.94 I paid. No e-mail, no sorry, no nothing. Just a refund. I am so, so sick of PS's sucka$$ customer service.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2016)

I got my box &amp; I love it!! Hubby was totally sharking my box as I opened it so I gave him the teal headphones &amp; Luna bars-- he's thrilled!! My jawbone is already charging.. Yay.. Soooo excited!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2016)

roohound said:


> I'll admit, the spoilers did not thrill me at all. Well, the new Luna bar flavor was kind of exciting lol. But still, I like goodies getting delivered.
> 
> Checked my PS account and lo and behold, I've been refunded the $81.94 I paid. No e-mail, no sorry, no nothing. Just a refund. I am so, so sick of PS's sucka$$ customer service.


Ugh, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I know a lot of gals on MSA said that PS was sending them a free today box-- I hope you at the very least get a fun free present in the mail.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 23, 2016)

Got my box delivered today.  I wasn't expecting it until next week so it was a nice surprise.  So many goodies to keep me motivated toward fitness.  I think PS did a great job with their 2nd collaboration with Target,


----------

